# Vape Meet JHB - Sat 1st December!



## Rob Fisher

Hi All, I'm heading to JHB and PTA to visit friends and have been given a pink slip for Saturday the 1st December so we are going to have an impromptu vape meet at News Cafe in Sandton! No formal vendor stands at this one - just vapers meeting and greeting and having drinks and chatting!

Date : *Saturday 1 December*
Time : *11:00 am till whenever! *
Venue : *NewsCafe Sandton *

The address of NewsCafe Sandton is:
Shop 5, 24 Central Centre, Corner Gwen Lane & Fredman Drive, Sandton




But, let's also get some juice tasting going...

*If you are an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor that makes juice, feel free to come along to the vape meet and bring a few of your latest creations for the peeps to try out!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## antonherbst

Would have loved to join on this one @Rob Fisher but i have other plans for the day that can not be changed. 


To the guys that are going to join in on this enjou it and make memories.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Damn I wish I could join but I have a year end function that starts the morning early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vape and chat while having a plate of chips 

*Now that would be something great!!!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Wish we could make it but we have a nephews birthday.
Have a great one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Got the pink slip! Might pitch a bit later but will be there !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

might be able to make it, will let you know uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Have been discussing with the team and with @Rob Fisher

*If you are an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor that makes juice, feel free to come along to the vape meet and bring a few of your latest creations for the peeps to try out.*

Nothing formal, lets just have a good meetup and a nice juice tasting of the latest juices out there.

Looking forward to it

PS - have included the above in the original post at the top as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie

Ill def be popping in with a few testers like old times sake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Ill def be popping in with a few testers like old times sake



Awesome! Will be just like old times!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Paulie said:


> Ill def be popping in with a few testers like old times sake



That's great @Paulie !!!!
Remember the time you brought your first guava DIY juice to the Woodmead place (was it Mugg n Bean?)
And we left the juice on the table in the sun. It was a blistering hot day - and like an hour later the juice changed colour
@johan - you will probably remember that 
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> That's great @Paulie !!!!
> Remember the time you brought your first guava DIY juice to the Woodmead place (was it Mugg n Bean?)
> And we left the juice on the table in the sun. It was a blistering hot day - and like an hour later the juice changed colour
> @johan - you will probably remember that
> Lol


lol yeah those days when we had 100 vapers in sa only hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

I'm so sad that I can't make this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Paulie said:


> lol yeah those days when we had 100 vapers in sa only hehe



Ya, and you and a few others were on the lunatic fringe with your hectic mods - 
I will never forget the time I vaped that Smax Coffee juice on your serious mod at like 120W. 
It was quite smooth though at 3mg - I coughed because of the volume not the strength...

Miss those days!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Let's do it during January 2019 again for old-times sake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Let's do it during January 2019 again for old-times sake.



Coool! You coming back for a visit @johan? Let us know the dates and let's see if we can make a date!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Coool! You coming back for a visit @johan? Let us know the dates and let's see if we can make a date!



Yes will be visiting SA during end Desember 2018 till end of January 2019.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> Yes will be visiting SA during end Desember 2018 till end of January 2019.


Excellent will be epic to catch up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> Yes will be visiting SA during end Desember 2018 till end of January 2019.


Ow and i have a new tobacco juice you have to try

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sorry Gents, travel plans have changed. Traveling back to Limpopo early Saturday morning. Can't believe I'm going to miss out on this


----------



## JurgensSt

My plans have changed so I'm in jhb this weekend.

I'll pop in for a "coffee" 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Meet 4 years ago!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wish I could Make it. 
Work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to seeing those who can make it tomorrow
Will be nice to have a chilled chat and vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Seems there was a double booking unforgivable I know but will have to give this one a skip sorry uncle....but we definitely on for Dec road trip!


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Seems there was a double booking unforgivable I know but will have to give this one a skip sorry uncle....but we definitely on for Dec road trip!



Ah man, that's a pity @Daniel !
Next time


----------



## Silver

Chilled. Good times. Like old times.







@Blends Of Distinction , @Paulie , @Rob Fisher , @Dr.Bredo & myself.

Here is @Dr.Bredo 's gorgeous limelight and @JurgensSt in the background






Good weather. Lovely drinks and good chats.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Paulie's new juice 

It's called Greeks of Distinction Fizz Papadopolous !






Hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Dammit, I wish could be there. Been working all day unfortunately.

Hope ya'll have a good time without me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Wish I could have been there as well, but no photo of the chips yet @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Great meeting everyone



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Wish I could have been there as well, but no photo of the chips yet @Silver



Lol thanks @Room Fogger 

I had a burger and chips indeed

Burger was super tasty and very good

But chips were in that small cup and they disappeared before I could take a photo.

They were very nice chips as far as chips go but they were gone in literally seconds! Now you see them now you don't. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Great meeting everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Was great to finally meet you @JurgensSt ! Thanks for coming through.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I had to leave a bit early and left @Rob Fisher there with @Christos , @UzziTherion and some other high end gear folk. 

When they started pulling out their high end squonkers it was like a vaping extravaganza. Never seen so many exquisite mods at once! 

As I was leaving I saw @Kurt Yeo from Vape Away arriving. 

Hope you guys had/having a good time. 

Lovely weather today too

Am back home to family duties and stage 2 load shedding. Go figure. Should have stayed much longer. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I had to leave a bit early and left @Rob Fisher there with @Christos , @UzziTherion and some other high end gear folk.
> 
> When they started pulling out their high end squonkers it was like a vaping extravaganza. Never seen so many exquisite mods at once!
> 
> As I was leaving I saw @Kurt Yeo from Vape Away arriving.
> 
> Hope you guys had/having a good time.
> 
> Lovely weather today too
> 
> Am back home to family duties and stage 2 load shedding. Go figure. Should have stayed much longer. Lol.


I left shortly after you ad I also had to get home to take over from the wife. 
In hindsight I should have brought junior with but a full blown vape meet wouldn't have been an appropriate environment for a child

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> I had to leave a bit early and left @Rob Fisher there with @Christos , @UzziTherion and some other high end gear folk.
> 
> When they started pulling out their high end squonkers it was like a vaping extravaganza. Never seen so many exquisite mods at once!
> 
> As I was leaving I saw @Kurt Yeo from Vape Away arriving.
> 
> Hope you guys had/having a good time.
> 
> Lovely weather today too
> 
> Am back home to family duties and stage 2 load shedding. Go figure. Should have stayed much longer. Lol.



Was nice meeting you my brother, next time I’ll come earlier so we can spend a little more time together!

Thanx uncle Rob, Kurt and Eric for the awesome company


UV

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

I’ll leave this here


UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Ah thanks @UzziTherion 
You champ for taking that photo 
What a fabulous collection of vape devices that is!

Top class !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Ah thanks @UzziTherion
> You champ for taking that photo
> What a fabulous collection of vape devices that is!
> 
> Top class !



Trust me @Silver it was only a pleasure to take it


UV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> @Paulie's new juice
> 
> It's called Greeks of Distinction Fizz Papadopolous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


>



Lekker to see you as always Doug @Blends Of Distinction

PS
Am vaping your Greek Fruit now by the way, during our load shedding
Greeks in the dark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh and I got to see @UzziTherion 's engraved man bag and money clip
They both have UV on them

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Oh and I got to see @UzziTherion 's engraved man bag and money clip
> They both have UV on them



Lol


UV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh and I got to see @UzziTherion 's engraved man bag and money clip
> They both have UV on them


I think the term is a fanny pack without a strap

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> Lekker to see you as always Doug @Blends Of Distinction
> 
> PS
> Am vaping your Greek Fruit now by the way, during our load shedding
> Greeks in the dark



Was great seeing the old boys club members again 
Brings back good memories of those early years 

Nothing better than having absolutely no distractions (aka load shedding) whilst you sit back and savor your Greek Fruit Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Christos said:


> I think the term is a fanny pack without a strap




UV dislikes this comment


UV

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kurt Yeo

It was lekker to touch sides again, pity I got so late.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

UzziTherion said:


> UV dislikes this comment
> 
> 
> UV


I'm a "ballie" now. If its practical I'll use it irrespective of how it looks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Was great seeing you guys! Just like old times!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

UzziTherion said:


> I’ll leave this here
> 
> 
> UV



This is the definition of Super FOMO in one pic right there .... damn .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Daniel said:


> This is the definition of Super FOMO in one pic right there .... damn .....





No comment 


UV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie's girlfriend tried to steal my Ivory Solar Storm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

